# Plant Blog - Emersed/Submersed Plants



## TorontoPlantMan (May 11, 2014)

Hey Guys, I recently started a blog to try and get in touch with other Cryptocoryne fans if anyone wants to check it out I post lots of information on how I keep my emersed plants and some of my submersed plants.

Thanks for looking

http://torontoplantman.wordpress.com


----------



## dbot (Aug 23, 2013)

Sweet blog man. I bookmarked it!


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

nice blog. thanks for sharing


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi TorontoPlantMan,

I agree that Cryptocoryne is a great species, one I enjoy on a limited basis. One of the most knowledgeable individuals that I know regarding the Cryptocoryne speces hangs out on APC from time to time, Ghazanfar Ghori. It has been a couple of months since he was here.

He has cultivated many of the Cryptocoryne species, including tissue culture of the more rare species. His blog is Kryptokoryne, you may want to check it out.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (May 11, 2014)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi TorontoPlantMan,
> 
> I agree that Cryptocoryne is a great species, one I enjoy on a limited basis. One of the most knowledgeable individuals that I know regarding the Cryptocoryne speces hangs out on APC from time to time, Ghazanfar Ghori. It has been a couple of months since he was here.
> 
> He has cultivated many of the Cryptocoryne species, including tissue culture of the more rare species. His blog is Kryptokoryne, you may want to check it out.


Hey Seattle_Aquarist,

I've seen/read about Ghazanfar Ghori before when searching for Crypts, it's too bad he doesn't keep his blog up to date considering the last post was in 2010 lol. There are many other members on here who are also very knowledgeable like AaronT, Saddletramp, Misslebear, and many many others who you can find in the Crypt section.

Thanks for checking out my blog & hello from Canada:canada:


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (May 11, 2014)

Thanks to everyone who has been following my blog! I've had many referrals from APC:hail:


TPM:canada::canada:


----------

